# 5 Least Intelligent Dog Breeds



## longknife

By vetstreet.com | Pets  Sat, Feb 1, 2014, By Kristen Seymour

Thanks to Drew Curtis' FARK fpr the link to this story with which I strongly disagree with their number one pick of a Chihuahua! Mine is often too smart.



> We recently listed the five smartest dog breeds, and, unsurprisingly, our readers were quick to comment on other breeds that show enormous intelligence.



Read the story with links @ 5 Least Intelligent Dog Breeds | Pets - Yahoo Shine


----------



## Connery

I have had chihuahuas for many years the article is nonsense.


----------



## Toro

Whatever the breed is of the retarded dog next door.


----------



## Coyote

People tend to confuse "trainability" with intelligence....


----------



## AquaAthena

longknife said:


> By vetstreet.com | Pets  Sat, Feb 1, 2014, By Kristen Seymour
> 
> Thanks to Drew Curtis' FARK fpr the link to this story with which I strongly disagree with their number one pick of a Chihuahua! Mine is often too smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We recently listed the five smartest dog breeds, and, unsurprisingly, our readers were quick to comment on other breeds that show enormous intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story with links @ 5 Least Intelligent Dog Breeds | Pets - Yahoo Shine
Click to expand...


I am glad my previous breeds of dogs weren't listed there, or I would have been livid.  And I DO question what _qualifications the so-called veterinary professionals, _included. Veterinary office workers, too, maybe???  And really, who cares about intelligence. I care about loyalty and good dispositions, more than any other attribute, not that a less-intelligent dog can't have it all. Just as in people. 

From your link: ( Snip ) 

_ We recently listed the five smartest dog breeds, and, unsurprisingly, our readers were quick to comment on other breeds that show enormous intelligence.

Now we're sharing another result from that survey of *122 veterinary professionals. *We aren't going to say "dumbest" because all dogs have their own kind of genius, right? But we will say that in the opinion of the surveyed veterinary professionals, the breeds named here aren't necessarily known for their cleverness even if they are known for having many wonderful characteristics.

Of course, please know that in no way are we saying these dogs aren't trainable. They just might not keep up with the Border Collie in their obedience class. And that's OK - whether our pets sit at the front of the class or flunk out of puppy school, we love them just the same. _


----------



## AquaAthena

Toro said:


> Whatever the breed is of the retarded dog next door.



Ha!


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Most chows that I have encountered have been dumb as a stump.


----------



## Connery

This is the rotten organization that allowed this article to be published. My chihuahua read the article and is none to pleased.

I can imagine taking my little girl to one of their vet referrals and the response would be, "sorry fella, but your dog is stupid."





Pet Health | The Internet's Premier Pet Health Resource | Find a Veterinarian


----------



## Moonglow

There is no dominance of intelligence by breeds alone of canines. That is a fallacy of letting your emotions over run your intelligence.
I have many dogs of mixed breeds and pure. The pure breeds are mostly the worst while the mixed seem to be smarter.


----------



## hjmick

You want a smart Chihuahua? Get a Papillon...







They are often found on lists of Top Ten Smartest Dogs...


----------



## bayoubill

I've had dogs of all kinds over the years...

mixed and pure-bred...

'n I've found that dumbness or smartness has nothing to do with breed...

dumbest dog I ever had was a German Shepherd...

supposedly one of the smartest breeds...

but this one, sweet as she was, was dumber than a box of rocks...


----------



## Mr. H.

Dogs aren't too different from humans. Whatever breed, you'll get a good'n and a bad'n in the bunch. Just don't expect them all to behave like you.


----------



## Toro

My dog is the smartest breed. 

He does my taxes.


----------

